# For you hard core airway folks with OR experience....



## MasterIntubator (Nov 11, 2009)

Been listening to these guys for quite some time ( 90's ), and if you not heard them... definately worth the video watching.

Do a search for them.... good stuff.

"The Laryngospasms"


----------



## VentMedic (Nov 11, 2009)

Their CD is decent also.  We play it occasionally at parties associated with RT, ATS and Anesthesia conferences while the bands that do RT and MD songs (along with other music) take a break.


----------



## RyanMidd (Nov 11, 2009)

Reminded me of the fun video we've all seen about how to distinguish our heart rhythms called "Diagnosis Wenchebach".

"Maybe type 1 Mobitz....maybe type 1 Mobitz..."


----------

